# Is this a decent cast?



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

Just tried backcasting for the first time. Penn 6' Roller guide rod, Penn 9/0 reel with 100# momoi braid and 100# mono shock leader. Was able to cast a 10 oz. pyramid about 50-55 yards. Is this a fair cast given the equipment and operator or is it just plain out crappy? Input is greatly appreciated.

Chris.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

I would say that's a really good cast, but I'm also not a distance caster. Never tried to cast a 9/0 either although I've heard that it can be done


----------



## cobia_slaya (Jan 19, 2010)

Ichabod said:


> Just tried backcasting for the first time. Penn 6' Roller guide rod, Penn 9/0 reel with 100# momoi braid and 100# mono shock leader. Was able to cast a 10 oz. pyramid about 50-55 yards. Is this a fair cast given the equipment and operator or is it just plain out crappy? Input is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Chris.


hell yeah thats an awesome cast with a 9/0 and a 6' rod


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

*Thanks for the feedback*

Just tried it for the heck of it. Didnt intend to use this setup for casting. It was supposed to be for kayaking. Maybe I'll practice and see if it will go farther. I only tried it tonight for the heck of it. Might could switch to a longer casting rod. Who knows? Thanks again for the input. 

Chris


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello Chris,
I think that's a pretty good cast to start with.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Here is a link to some video footage of a 9/0 being back cast by some other fellas. I think they are using a bit longer rod, which might help if you want to up your distance some more. At any rate you can watch the video to compare with your own casting.




http://nickawaymedia.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3897


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

*Mark G*

Thanks for the input. That video is where I got the idea to try it out. I spoke with Nick about that video and he said that particular cast went about a football field's distance. WOW!! I am pondering changing rods to an actual rod made for casting. Maybe that will help my distance. 

Chris


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm a little on the purpose of this type of cast...Kayak?? maybe someone can chime in on this...and if one was to hook a big shark while in a yak..wouldn't the shark pull you like you were water sking??:fishing:


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

*Why try to cast a 9/0 Penn*

Being able to cast this setup a usable distance is in lieu of kayaking a bait out. I'm not real interested in kayaking at night in the ocean and during the daylight my fishing buddies consist of my wife and 6 y/o daughter. Just not alot of safety in either of these scenarios. I put together the Penn setup with the grand idea of kayaking the rig out. After kayaking two baits out on one morning and realizing how I had no backup/safety plan I decided to scrap the kayaking solo thing. From this came the idea of trying to cast this setup. This is where I am currently.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Ichabod said:


> Being able to cast this setup a usable distance is in lieu of kayaking a bait out. I'm not real interested in kayaking at night in the ocean and during the daylight my fishing buddies consist of my wife and 6 y/o daughter. Just not alot of safety in either of these scenarios. I put together the Penn setup with the grand idea of kayaking the rig out. After kayaking two baits out on one morning and realizing how I had no backup/safety plan I decided to scrap the kayaking solo thing. From this came the idea of trying to cast this setup. This is where I am currently.


I had a chance to meet Nick this past weekend and he explained the rod he was using a bit more. It started out as a sturdy heaver that was cut down a bit, 6" to 12" off the tip, and then a couple of feet or so off the butt-- the rod in Nick's video is about 10 feet long.


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

*The "Nuke"*

The rod he was using was called the "nuke." It is a cut down version of the 1509 blank. Chris.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Ichabod said:


> The rod he was using was called the "nuke." It is a cut down version of the 1509 blank. Chris.


Right-- I think a 10' rod versus a 6' one will make a huge difference, FWIW.


----------

